# Lighters and Matches in the 1500s



## Warmaster Horus (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey everybody. Question. Did they have lighters or matches in the early 16th century. If not, then what did they use?


----------



## Pluralized (Apr 8, 2014)

They had sticks to rub together, flint and steel, and kept torches/candles/stoves going all the time. *Here's an article on the history of the match* (the lighter was not invented until 1816)

Good luck! Fire was hard to come by in those days, and revered for that reason.


----------



## Warmaster Horus (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for tthe reply. Also one more question. What vices did they have in the 1500s? Not smoking, but maybe gambling and drinking (fornication as well, maybe, not too sure)


----------



## Pluralized (Apr 8, 2014)

Fornication has always been a vice, in every society forever. Get creative here - think about living in such times. The dirt floor, for instance, would be a source of endless entertainment, and probably a few guilty pleasures. Think about when it's cold outside, and you're not inclined to go visit the outhouse. Dig a hole! 

But seriously - I don't know much about the 1500s. I just like googling and learning stuff. Here's a good article from Snopes clarifying some misleading stuff in another article -* a few good tidbits here.

*Also, *Wikipedia* is your friend.


----------



## Warmaster Horus (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks, Pluralized? Really appreciate this.


----------



## ppsage (Apr 8, 2014)

Flint and steel. In a little kit with tinder. Probably a commercial product, many places.


----------

